# Guide on reccomended coffee weight for De'longhi EC330



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

Great site, I think I'll be spending a lot of time on here in the future!

I currently have a De'Longhi EC330 as my first espresso machine and use a Hario Mini to grind my beans (bought from Hasbean). I'm not clear however on how much weighed coffee I should be putting into the double-shot basket? The manual states "use the 2-cup filter and fill it with two less- than-level measuring spoons of ground coffee (about 6+6 grams)" - though when I weigh 12g out, it seems rather low compared to my previous approach of overfilling then using my finger to NSEW wipe it flat to the rim before tamping (using a dedicated tamper).

Many thanks in advance,

Steve


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I had this machine until mid last year when I upgraded to a Gaggia Classic. It's a very basic consumer machine with a small (think it's 52mm?) pressurised portafilter with a separate "perfect crema" device. I can't honestly see much point in worrying about dosage and output weights on a machine like this. It produces drinkable espresso and cappuccinos etc. but it's just too basic a machine for variable tweaking to make any difference. Just fill the basket with a couple of scoops of coffee, tamp, lock, pull.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm totally without experience of your machine but the essence of all this messing and tweaking is "the taste".

That's what counts, experiment with your stuff using your tastebuds, you only have one person to please==yourself.

Ian


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Cheers guys!


----------

